# What are some interesting things to do with shrimp?



## tanya (Jan 16, 2009)

I was going to make a shrimpy garlic cream pasta, well i still will but ill still have a fair few shrimp left so i was thinking of trying something else sexy with the others!!

I can always go out and buy ingredients as I wouldnt be doing these for tonight.

To be more specific i'd prefer no rice or noodle dishes  Just some bloody tasty shrimp.

So....
GO!


----------



## miniman (Jan 16, 2009)

A risotto with shrimp
Make a shrimp butter that you can use when cooking white fish.
a pizza


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 16, 2009)

Last night at my house, noodles w/evoo, herb and pecorino sauce & sauted asparagus and proscuitto, with grilled shrimp and veggies on top.  Really good, and done in 40 minutes.  I always keep a bag of shrimp in the freezer.  One of the most versatile quick ingredients available.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been eying this for a long time:  Pasta with Shrimp and Sicilian Pesto

It looks amazing.  I'll be trying something similar next week with peas instead of shrimp


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 16, 2009)

And here I was going to suggest that taking them to the museum or sightseeing would be interesting.

But, if you are planning on eating them....well....then....why not thread them on sugar canes and grill them.  Then, serve them with mango and coconut rum dipping sauce.


----------



## QSis (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, vyapti, copied and saved!

I have a deal with my Italian neighbors (twin sisters):  They can take a lot of my prolific basil (I am the better gardener) if they will share some of their fabulous pesto with me (theirs is way better than mine, and I have no idea why!)

I will use their basil pesto, with a little garlic minced into it, for this recipe.  

Looks wonderful!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 16, 2009)

tanya said:
			
		

> To be more specific i'd prefer no rice or noodle dishes  Just some bloody tasty shrimp.



BBQed shrimp if the peeling is intact...You will need bread for dipping, and a large napkin.
If they are peeled...Then Scampi or Quickly saute, and chill for a Shrimp Salad.....

Enjoy!


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 16, 2009)

I recently had shrimp fajitas at a local Mexican haunt ... man were they good cooked with those vegies and spices.  Not something I'd have thought of on my own, but I'll be doing it now!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2009)

one of our favorites is to first get plenty of fresh Italian bread and get it warm, then put 4-5 lbs of shrimp in a pan with sides sprinkle with fresh cracked black pepper, a tiny bit of cayenne pour on some wine and add a cube of butter or two. Depends on your love of butter  Add more pepper if you like spicy.We like a lot of butter and when mixed with the pepper and wine, just dunk your warm bread in there grab a shrimp and enjoy..Bake about 10 min at 400 or til shrimp are done the way you prefer. 
kadesma


----------



## vyapti (Jan 17, 2009)

QSis said:


> Wow, vyapti, copied and saved!
> 
> I have a deal with my Italian neighbors (twin sisters):  They can take a lot of my prolific basil (I am the better gardener) if they will share some of their fabulous pesto with me (theirs is way better than mine, and I have no idea why!)
> 
> ...



It was actually posted long ago by someone here.  The pesto has had me intrigued ever since.  I'm considering reducing a veggie/tomato stock just for this.  A basil sauce and sweet peas just sound really good to me.  I'll do without the shrimp, though.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 17, 2009)

tanya said:


> *To be more specific i'd prefer no rice or noodle dishes  Just some bloody tasty shrimp.*
> 
> So....
> GO!





miniman said:


> A risotto with shrimp





Bigjim68 said:


> Last night at my house, noodles w/evoo, herb and pecorino sauce





vyapti said:


> I've been eying this for a long time...




...

How about simply brineing them, with the addition of some bay leaf and pepper corn, then blanching them, shock the, a la cocktail style. Serve with some cocktail laced with some of that fine Scottish whisky? You would be amazed what a shot does to horseradish, ketchup, and lemon...

Or, for something completely different, run some savory biscotti through the processor, and use to coat the shrimp. Uber Crispy tastey goodness.

Of course, I like just a prawn salad in rose marie sauce.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 17, 2009)

kadesma said:


> one of our favorites is to first get plenty of fresh Italian bread and get it warm, then put 4-5 lbs of shrimp in a pan with sides sprinkle with fresh cracked black pepper, a tiny bit of cayenne pour on some wine and add a cube of butter or two. Depends on your love of butter Add more pepper if you like spicy.We like a lot of butter and when mixed with the pepper and wine, just dunk your warm bread in there grab a shrimp and enjoy..Bake about 10 min at 400 or til shrimp are done the way you prefer.
> kadesma


 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 17, 2009)

We are fortunate to have lots of fresh and luscious shrimp in our markets - at about $10 USD per kilo. Not terribly cheap, but we eat them often. One of our favorites is to boil them with seasoning, peel, then serve them on top of an avocado half (a_quacates relleno con camaron_). I make a dressing from mayo, sour cream, my homemade chile powder, some garlic, cilantro and lime. Very very tasty.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 17, 2009)

the smaller ones are great in gumbo ...............along with crab and oysters and clams.......yum...


----------



## tanya (Jan 17, 2009)

AMSeccia said:


> I recently had shrimp fajitas at a local Mexican haunt ... man were they good cooked with those vegies and spices.  Not something I'd have thought of on my own, but I'll be doing it now!



I LOVE fajitas. I will definately be trying this. 

Usually I do them with peppers, onions, tomatos, sourcream, salsa. This would still work im thinking. Anything else I could chuck in there to make it even more sexual?


----------



## simplicity (Jan 17, 2009)

I enjoy shrimp bisque now and then - cream, onion, a bit of celery and garlic. I put some Creole seasoning and cayenne in mine. Garnish with fresh shrimp and parsley to make it more attractive.


----------



## blissful (Jan 17, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> And here I was going to suggest that taking them to the museum or sightseeing would be interesting.


OMG I was thinking the same thing. lol


----------



## shortchef (Jan 17, 2009)

Just google "shrimp al pil-pil." This is a spicy Spanish shrimp dish that is amazing. I serve it with a salad and plenty of bread to dip in the juice. The shrimp flavor comes through very well.  And it's easy to prepare. Enjoy!


----------



## Constance (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a restaurant size recipe, so you'll want to cut down the amounts, but it is SO good! 

   Centralia House Shrimp

  Ingredients:
  3 lbs large shrimp
  1 lb. sliced mushrooms
  3-12 oz bottles chili sauce
  1 750 mil bottle white wine
  3 sticks butter
  1 cup parsley flakes
  1 tbl oregano
  1+ bay leaves
  2 tsp cayenne pepper
  2 tsp Tabasco
  1 quart olive oil
  2++ cloves garlic

  Directions:
  In large pan, combine butter, olive oil, chili sauce and bring to boil. Stir in mushrooms. Add seasonings. Stir till thick & boiling. Put shrimp in dish and pour mixture over. Let stand 45 minutes. Bake in 400 degree oven for 20 minutes. Let stand & cool for 10 minutes. Serve with crusty bread for dipping in sauce.


----------



## Constance (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is a similar but simpler recipe that looks awfully good, too!

The Pioneer Woman Cooks - Ree Drummond


----------



## simplicity (Jan 17, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> And here I was going to suggest that taking them to the museum or sightseeing would be interesting.
> 
> But, if you are planning on eating them....well....then....why not thread them on sugar canes and grill them. Then, serve them with mango and coconut rum dipping sauce.


 
So now I'm interested. We can buy sugar cane now and then. It is much too thick to thread shrimp on. Is there a special kind I can get? And why won't they melt or burn when I put them on the grill?

I'd like to try these.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 17, 2009)

Marinade in grated ginger & garlic, sesame seeds, terryaki, and a small can of chunk pineapple w/juice and a small bit of sesame oil.
Then skewer with pineapple chunks and grill or broil.

Shrimp marinara or parm.

It all depends on the size of the shrimp.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 17, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> We are fortunate to have lots of fresh and luscious shrimp in our markets - at about $10 USD per kilo. Not terribly cheap, but we eat them often. One of our favorites is to boil them with seasoning, peel, then serve them on top of an avocado half (a_quacates relleno con camaron_). I make a dressing from mayo, sour cream, my homemade chile powder, some garlic, cilantro and lime. Very very tasty.


 
This sounds wonderful Karen ... would you be willing to share your chile powder recipe?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 17, 2009)

simplicity said:


> So now I'm interested. We can buy sugar cane now and then. It is much too thick to thread shrimp on. Is there a special kind I can get? And why won't they melt or burn when I put them on the grill?
> 
> I'd like to try these.


Get big shrimp, usually called Tiger Shrimp here.  No the sticks won't burn but they will give a good flavour to the shrimp.  I find them in asian markets.


----------



## simplicity (Jan 17, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> Get big shrimp, usually called Tiger Shrimp here. No the sticks won't burn but they will give a good flavour to the shrimp. I find them in asian markets.


 

    I don't know if they're called Tiger Shrimp here.  I buy them count per pound but I think I know what you mean...those bigger than jumbo ones.  Asian markets are easy to find.   I'm going to try them out.

Thanks.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 17, 2009)

AM Seccia, I'd be happy to share my chile powder recipe - it is probably posted on the site somewhere else, but instead of having to search for it, here it is:

Chile Powder

6 oz dried chiles (mild, hot or combination. Ancho or pasillo are the mildest and guajillo and chiles de arbol are a little hotter. I mix them up. Last time, I added too much chiles de arbol and it was HOT. But good.)
2 TBS ground cumin
2 tsp ground paprika 
4 tsp salt
2 tsp garlic salt
2 tsp oregano
2 tsp onion salt
2 tsp dried cilantro (I used more)

Lightly toast dried chiles in a dry frying pan or griddle just until they become pliable and start to smell - about 30-45 seconds. Let them cool, then cut off stems of chiles and remove seeds. Blend all ingredients with chiles in a food processor until powdery. Store in an air-tight glass jar.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree with Uncle Bob.  Cajun BBQ'ed Shrimp.  YUMMY!  It's uber-messy, so clear off the table and cover the table with newspaper.  They are best head-on, shell on.  You'll have to peel them yourself, but you get that sweet nugget of shrimp fat that's in the head.

I'm really fond of coconut breaded shrimp.

If you want to so some shrimp fajitas, make it easy.  Peel and devein each shrimp, and remove the tailfin.  Wrap each shrimp with half a rasher of thin, American-style bacon.  Skewer.  Repeat, threading on more bacon-wrapped shrimp onto the skewer.  Grill over med-low coals until the bacon and shrimp is cooked.  Brush with a chipotle BBQ sauce.  Serve with warm tortillas and fajita fixin's.


----------

